# Aden The Last Battle 1967



## Newman (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi hope you will all enjoy this little bit of history and Britains last empire.

[YOUTUBE]HC2_t0_kETE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Newman (Oct 16, 2011)

If this video does not appear just search the title apoligies
Bill Newman


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 17, 2011)

Link fixed Bill


----------



## Newman (Oct 19, 2011)

Bombadier many thanks well done.
Regards
Bill Newman


----------

